# Looking for my first handgun for a lefty, what are your suggestions?



## T1 (May 22, 2017)

I'd like to start by saying I'm so glad I found this forum seems like a lot of good information! So I applied for my pistol permit in NY and waiting to hear back. But in the meantime I wanted to get as much info before it comes time to make my purchase. I own shotguns and rifles and have fired a number of pistols before. Also I am strictly a lefty but might try to shoot with my offhand once I get my pistol. I will not be carrying, only home and target so size isnt a concern. So with all that being said and with my limited exposure to handguns I do like the Beretta 92fs a lot. Yes its a bit big by 9mm standards but it fits my hand nice and I do really like the DA to SA trigger. I feel its a lot safer all around. Are there any true left handed guns out there? If I remember correctly even the 92fs slide release is still geared for right handed shooters.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Somebody (Sphinx?) was making left-handed pistols.
There's a custom-gun maker who can deliver a left-handed 1911, but they're _very_ expensive.
But most modern pistols will have either ambidextrous controls, or, if double-action only (DAO), will not require the use of a safety lever.

Safety is not a matter of a mechanism. Inattention or carelessness will always defeat a "safety" mechanism.
Safety is an attitude, and an attention to what one is doing.
It has often been said that the only effective safety mechanism resides between your ears.

If most of what you're doing is target shooting, you don't need a traditional-double-action (TDA) pistol, with its double-action first shot, and single-action subsequent shots. The only excuse for that complication is self-defense concealed carry (and even then it isn't necessary). The TDA pistol is no more inherently safe than a pistol with no safety mechanism at all, and, in truth, is the most difficult trigger action to master.
For target shooting, a single-action (SA) trigger mechanism would probably be best. It's easier to learn to shoot well with a SA trigger. For that, you might consider a 1911 with an ambidextrous safety (which many of them come with).
Another possibility is a "lightweight" DAO trigger, as found on the Glock. You might even consider having the Glock trigger lightened, which can be done by yourself, at home, with "drop-in" parts.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

T1 said:


> I'd like to start by saying I'm so glad I found this forum seems like a lot of good information! So I applied for my pistol permit in NY and waiting to hear back. But in the meantime I wanted to get as much info before it comes time to make my purchase. I own shotguns and rifles and have fired a number of pistols before. Also I am strictly a lefty but might try to shoot with my offhand once I get my pistol. I will not be carrying, only home and target so size isnt a concern. So with all that being said and with my limited exposure to handguns I do like the Beretta 92fs a lot. Yes its a bit big by 9mm standards but it fits my hand nice and I do really like the DA to SA trigger. I feel its a lot safer all around. Are there any true left handed guns out there? If I remember correctly even the 92fs slide release is still geared for right handed shooters.


See Steve's post ^^^

I have an HK45C that has ambidextrous controls including the slide release if that's any help? There may be conversion kits available for some other guns, I'm not a lefty so I've never looked into it. There are however many with the same set up as the 92fs. with ambidextrous safeties but not slide releases. I don't see where that would be an issue? A very minor inconvenience at most. Once a round is chambered what difference would it make? The gun would still be ready to go for both home and target. The most important control being the safety lever.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Just my perspective as a left-hander. Rather than look for that one pistol that is "left friendly", I've found that with a few changes in how the pistol is handled, I can easily use any pistol I pick up.

First, I don't use the slide catch/release to drop the slide. I slingshot it. Now I can pick up a Glock, Sig, S&W whatever and feel immediately comfortable with that part of the handling process.

Next, dropping the magazine. I use the index finger of my left hand to curl back and release the mag. I get the same benefit as above for that part of pistol operation. I actually prefer this method to swapping the mag catch lever to the opposite side.

DA/SA pistols like the Sig P-series with decockers require another "different" approach. I place my weak hand over the top of the slide in an inverted "U" (if that makes any sense), with my thumb on the decocker and simply push it down with my thumb while maintaining a firing grip.

The benefit of practicing the left handed techniques above is that most guns now feel much more "left friendly" and give you a much larger selection of grip sizes, balance, bore height etc. from which to choose.

With all that said, the pistols that require the least number of actions would be those without the manual safety or decocker. I've settled on Sigs and Glocks as my favorites. But that's strictly a personal preference.

ETA - the only exception to the above is how I handle a 1911. I chose the SA Loaded because it had the ambidextrous thumb safety as part of the standard package.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Learn to shoot right handed? Any pistol will shoot left handed!? I practice with all my guns RH & LH shooting. Try it, ya may like the challenge. It's only ammo!


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

If it's a right side slide release you are looking for, there are several. 

A few of which I am aware:
HK P-30
HK VP9
Sig Sauer P320
CZ 85B 
Walther PPQ

The above are just a few, I am sure there are others.

As stated earlier, many leftys merely adjust to work with the "wrong-handed" products readily available. I used to do that myself. The only thing I never compromised on was the location of the safety (on those guns with a manual safety). On all the 1911 style pistols I have owned in the past, I always had an ambi safety installed. Slide stops and mag releases could always be worked with, but for cocked and locked, I always go with an ambi safety.

Good luck to you and I hope you do not run into the LGS employee I ran into who told me I was crazy for shooting left-handed and that right-handed was the ONLY approved way to shoot. I avoid him now, and ask for someone else whenever I go into that LGS.

Remember - - - The right side of your brain controls the left side of the body, so only left-handed people are in their right minds.


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

Highly recommended


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

high pockets said:


> ...Remember - - - The right side of your brain controls the left side of the body, so only left-handed people are in their right minds.


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## PhillyWings (May 22, 2017)

high pockets said:


> Remember - - - The right side of your brain controls the left side of the body, so only left-handed people are in their right minds.


:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm a "natural" lefty, but shoot all of my handguns right handed. I still for some reason have to shoot rifles, and archery right handed though.

Incidentally, I'm an Ex-NYer as well. Whereabouts ya located? I was from WNY, and just came back from a couple of weeks up there visiting Family and Friends!


----------



## T1 (May 22, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Somebody (Sphinx?) was making left-handed pistols.
> 
> Safety is not a matter of a mechanism. Inattention or carelessness will always defeat a "safety" mechanism.
> Safety is an attitude, and an attention to what one is doing.
> ...


Hey just wanted to say thanks for all the replies. Steve, maybe I came off the wrong way. I didnt mean that I felt because of a certain feature I automatically am assuming it is more safe than another firearm. I suppose what I meant was with the limited time I've had with pistols I got comfortable and most familiar with the workings of the 92fs. But being some what new to this my goal here was to maybe broaden my knowledge and experience since I've only fired a limited number of handguns. I know I might spark some major debate here but I do see a lot of people suggest glock. Personally I really dont know how I feel about it yet since I only fired it years ago one time. Ascetically I personally dont think its nice but I hear so many who swear by it so I do want to give it a fair shake. Does the split trigger feel different in the left hand? When I fired it years ago I was so new I dont remember myself.

Moman I'm in Suffolk county but before I lived in the city limits where I need a permit for my shotgun and rifles... Took like 5 months to get and the pistol permit I heard was even tougher to get. So I was content shooting trap in Staten Island lol who knew you could fire shotguns in one of the five boroughs outdoors.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

And I'm from Nassau County...70 years ago.

I believe that there's a practical-shooting or defensive-shooting association with a range out in the Hamptons, or somewhere just west of there.
At least, there was about 10 years ago.
Maybe it's still there.

It'd be a source of guidance.


----------



## Skeletonbob (Sep 13, 2017)

My thing is don't be cheap. My something mid range or better that you actually want because let's be honest here, you're going to keep it most likely forever.


----------

